# Show your RB swap!



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

come on show them!


----------



## draconis (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm just wondering as to why you are asking if anyone has put a Rb into a S12... Have you heard about this somewheres?

Anyway, here's my RB swap... first RB20DET in a S12 as far as the States.


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

COOL!!!!!!


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

that is mean!


----------



## lister17 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Drac, looks cool, and you know you are not alone especially here in OZ, although i dont have that done, there is a couple down here now.....


----------



## draconis (Oct 4, 2006)

lister17 said:


> Hi Drac, looks cool, and you know you are not alone especially here in OZ, although i dont have that done, there is a couple down here now.....


When I finished up here in the States, I was the first... In the States only. In Aussieland... there were a couple done before I got there. LOL


----------



## Brentonium (Apr 2, 2007)

Reader's Rides Modified May 07. It looks beautiful


----------

